# [2011] Rental company [Stay PC]



## griffinhouse (Jul 11, 2011)

We recently listed our Platinum 2012 Grande Ocean on Redweek.com.  I received an email from a broker named StayPC.com telling me that they had a client who was interested in renting our unit. They offered a good price and it all seems on the up and up but I was wondering if anyone has ever dealt with them before.  They are out of Park City, Utah and have handled over 400 rentals of Marriott and Westin properties since Sept 2010.  Appreciate any comments or insights.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

I just rented to StayPC and they were fine to deal with and paid in full as soon as I signed the online contract.  It was painless.  

First an employee contacted me, and then the owner or manager, Paul, contacted me with the online contract.  Then they paid in full with Paypal, and then I sent them the reservation.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 11, 2011)

He rented my 3 BR at Frenchman's Cove for Christmas week.  So far, so good.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 11, 2011)

suzannesimon said:


> He rented my 3 BR at Frenchman's Cove for Christmas week.  So far, so good.


They will send you a w-9 though. I've worked with Paul several times and after the first I told him the renter can pay me and I'll pay his commission to avoid the w-9.He agreed so I have no problem working with him going foward.


----------



## griffinhouse (Jul 11, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> They will send you a w-9 though. I've worked with Paul several times and after the first I told him the renter can pay me and I'll pay his commission to avoid the w-9.He agreed so I have no problem working with him going foward.



Good advice--happy to hear that they have a good reputation. Will explore having the renter pay me instead though--not sure I want to pay extra taxes on the rental.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 11, 2011)

griffinhouse said:


> We recently listed our Platinum 2012 Grande Ocean on Redweek.com.  I received an email from a broker named StayPC.com telling me that they had a client who was interested in renting our unit. They offered a good price and it all seems on the up and up but I was wondering if anyone has ever dealt with them before.  They are out of Park City, Utah and have handled over 400 rentals of Marriott and Westin properties since Sept 2010.  Appreciate any comments or insights.



Paul had a client who wanted to rent my extra week 52 in Aruba.  It was one of the easiest rentals that I have dealt with.  The company seems very professional and I aleady have 60% of my money.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 12, 2011)

griffinhouse said:


> Good advice--happy to hear that they have a good reputation. Will explore having the renter pay me instead though--not sure I want to pay extra taxes on the rental.



Just be up front with him. Tell him you do not care what he makes off the deal only that you want to avoid the W-9. I told him I wouldn't do it any other way and he agreed.

Also I think he made about $450 off me, which wasn't too excessive I thought. I got my usual rent so I really didn't care what he made. 

Come to think of it, he rented both a Aruba Surf and the first rental of my Marriott Kauai which I was really happy about because I had just bought and didn't have a great week to rent and Paul found someone at a good price for both of us.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

He will also pay in full upfront, so I would not accept a partial payment.


----------



## gpouse (Jun 21, 2012)

*Great News RE: StayPC 1099s*

If payments are made to owners via PayPal or any other 3rd party transaction company, the IRS (as of 2012) no longer requires corporations to issue 1099s.
This means a lot less headache for companies and owners.
Paypal is responsible for issuing their users 1099-k's .. only if the user is paid more than $20,000 in a year.
If StayPC pays you for your timeshare rental through PayPal or another 3rd party transaction site then StayPC will not be required to issue a 1099.
Here is an article that explains the changes in greater detail:
http://www.oregonlive.com/finance/index.ssf/2012/01/for_small_businesses_and_taxes.html


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 21, 2012)

He was great to work with.  He rented my Frenchman's Cove Holiday unit for me last year and I'll give it to him to handle for me next year.


----------



## MabelP (Jul 18, 2012)

First time I have ever rented my Barony Beach Week (July 4th). It was so easy! Very professional..I will use them again next year. If youhave any questions, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ethics*

I find it funny that people's ethics are questioned when they talk about ways to get out of their TS obligations then on other threads advice is given to avoid getting a W-9 and presumably paying income taxes on profits from rentals.

Does anyone else see a double standard here?


----------



## canesfan (Aug 23, 2012)

*StayPC rental*

I rented our 2 Bedroom Lock-off at the Westin Maui Ka'anapali Ocean Villas to StayPC Vacation Rentals.  The transaction went smoothly.  They paid upfront with paypal.  They signed the contracts and followed through on the transaction in a timely matter.  Once the rental occurred they followed up to say the client was happy with the transaction and everything went well.  I was very pleased with the whole rental.


----------



## cptjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

*StayPC*

I have dealt with Paul Goldman and his crew on a number of occasions over the past three years. He had originally contacted me about renting a timeshare interest that I had in Park City. He was totally up front and forthright in dealing with the rental of my property. He looked after everything and made the process very easy. Paul and his team are great people to deal with.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 17, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I find it funny that people's ethics are questioned when they talk about ways to get out of their TS obligations then on other threads advice is given to avoid getting a W-9 and presumably paying income taxes on profits from rentals.
> 
> Does anyone else see a double standard here?



I had exactly the same thought especially re: griffinhouse's  "extra taxes" comment

Taxes are not "extra" they are the price we pay for the services provided by our government. If we cheat, our fellow citizens pick up the slack...  Government of the people, for the people and by the people...remember that?

I feel much better now about my timeshare exit strategy, knowing that so man feel its ok to abandon responsibility to the group.  Ill just stop paying those "extra maintenance fees" my fellow owners can pick up the slack


----------



## abrownmomof3 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Stay PC Rentals*

I have used Stay PC on multiple occasions to rent out my weeks that I have with Marriott and they have been nothing but EASY to work with.  They are very quick, payments take place right away (if using Paypal) and they are very reliable.   I will always give them my business and have had no problems with them.  They are a company located in Park City and I have worked with many of the agents there.  Thank you STAY PC!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've worked with these guys numerous times and I'd have to say they are the most professional that I work with.


----------



## planettimeshare (Apr 2, 2013)

*StayPC*

Great to work with. Everything was very professional and timely! They rented a Marriott St Kitts for me.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 2, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> They will send you a w-9 though. I've worked with Paul several times and after the first I told him the renter can pay me and I'll pay his commission to avoid the w-9.He agreed so I have no problem working with him going foward.



You mean a 1099, right?

The w-9 is just a form that requests for you to send them your social security number so that they can send you a 1099.

A 1099 is not a problem is you are reporting all of your rental revenue on your tax return.


----------



## MabelP (Apr 2, 2013)

Rented a Barony Beach week ( mine) last year through them. Totally professional and honest. Highest recommendation.


----------



## mommaO3 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have had a great experience with Stay PC.
They paid through Paypal.
Usually, they pay 50% at signing on the contract and pay the balance at 75 days out from the check-in.


----------



## siyerkes (May 14, 2013)

*excellent experience*

Over the past several years I have used StayPC to rent my Harborside/Atlantis property.  The group is extremely professional and efficient.  All of the paperwork is handled by them so it couldn't be easier.  Throughout the process I was kept informed of how everything was going and all my questions were answered right away.  I have worked mostly with Paul and would highly recommend his group.


----------



## WINSLOW (Aug 28, 2013)

Used Stay PC to rent our August week out at least minute.  They were great.  Very fast rental, easy & quick payment, great communication.  Wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## samshu9078 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Rental Through Stay PC*

We listed our 3 bed, OV Marriott Aruba Surf on Redweek. 

I received an email from Stay PC stating that they have a client that wants to rent our unit. The email said they would pay the full asking price upon signing the rental agreement and would charge their clients the commission, on top of my asking price.

Being skeptical of spam emails and scams, I replied that it was available and I would contact them later that day to discuss. After searching them online at several sites, I felt good about doing business with them.

I emailed them back stating that I was in agreement and to send the paperwork. They emailed the rental form. It was very simple and to the point. Nothing convoluted, nothing confusing. I signed it via Verisign.

I agreed to use PayPal for payment. The payment was made within 48 hours after I returned to signed agreement.

So easy to deal with. They did exactly what the said they would.

I will most definitely deal with them in the future if the opportunity arises!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Dec 31, 2013)

We just finished up a rental with them and they made the 2nd payment a couple months early.  All facets were easy.  Apparently they give the renter a feeling of safety that going through an independant owner does not have, and they are willing to pay extra for that warm-fuzzy.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Mar 10, 2014)

*STAYPC can call me anytime*

STAYPC has  a nice business model.  They attract vacation renters with their website, advertising, referrals and return guests.  They often get a caller looking for a resort for a specific week or time period that they do not have in inventory.  StayPC uses Redweek.com as extended rental inventory if they need a week and someone has it available, they just contact the owner.

I got that contact email on Saturday and I was on vacation at Oceana Palms ready to check-out and fly home.  I talked with the agent on the phone and confirmed the terms and price, completed the paperwork on the PC in the lobby, received payment by PayPal and had a new confirmation with the guest name completed before I boarded my flight home.

This was a great transaction.  StayPC makes a profit renting out my weeks.  That sounds good to me; I make a profit, I rent my week, StayPC makes a profit, they contact me again for another week next season.


----------



## byebye (Apr 4, 2014)

*I had no problem with StayPC*

I just want to give Stay PC a shout out. I received a call from them late one night and I thought they were a scam. I contacted this site the next day and everyone said they were legit. I tried them out and everything went perfect and I only had about 2 weeks before my rental expired! I want to say thanks to this site, the members and Stay PC. And I would not hesitate to use them again in the future.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 4, 2014)

spiker said:


> I just want to give Stay PC a shout out. I received a call from them late one night and I thought they were a scam. I contacted this site the next day and everyone said they were legit. I tried them out and everything went perfect and I only had about 2 weeks before my rental expired! I want to say thanks to this site, the members and Stay PC. And I would not hesitate to use them again in the future.



Very nice that it was secured at the last minute. I'm sure it was through a Redweek ad too. That is a combo that was worked for me many times.


----------



## lvillamil (Oct 7, 2014)

*Great experience w/StayPC*

I listed our 3 bedrooms ocean front unit @ the Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Lahaina Villas on Redweeks.com and was contacted by StayPC.  One of their guests was interested in our unit and offered to pay the full amount via PayPal as soon as I filled out and return the online contract they provided.  I have kept in touch with multiple agents @ StayPC and every one of them were very courteous & helpful.  The whole transaction was very smooth and pleasant!  Our rental just ended 2 days ago and tonight I received an email from them as a follow up to let me know that everything went well with their guests.  I am very pleased with their professional service to me, and I'm sure to their guests as well.


----------



## ArubaEileen (Oct 7, 2014)

How does the rental process work with StayPC? Do they take a percent or is it a flat fee? I have a 2 Bedroom platinum week at Aruba Surf Club. Also, are the studios difficult to rent?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reviews on StayPC - they contacted me about a SVO RedWeek rental I had.  Seems very professional.

btw… that whole paying taxes on a rental (when not in the rental business) and MF abandonment is a terrible and misguided analogy.  Typical...


----------



## dansimms (Oct 7, 2014)

*Comparison*

Can anyone that has used StayPC comment on the anticipated profit when a) renting yourself on Red Week b) using Stay PC to rent it c) allowing Marriott to rent it for you ? My ownership includes Ocean Pointe, Beach Place Towers, Grand Chateau and Desert Springs 1....all Platinum 2 BR with lock off. (Desert Springs calls is a Red Week)  Please base it on a prime week like 52 or Presidents week, versus another prime booking, such as a couple of weeks after Presidents week.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 7, 2014)

Another thumbs-up for Stay PC.  They have rented my Marriott Frenchman's Cove.  It was an easy, fair transaction for everyone.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2014)

dansimms said:


> Can anyone that has used StayPC comment on the anticipated profit when a) renting yourself on Red Week b) using Stay PC to rent it c) allowing Marriott to rent it for you ? My ownership includes Ocean Pointe, Beach Place Towers, Grand Chateau and Desert Springs 1....all Platinum 2 BR with lock off. (Desert Springs calls is a Red Week)  Please base it on a prime week like 52 or Presidents week, versus another prime booking, such as a couple of weeks after Presidents week.  Thanks in advance.



Even without playing the rental game I would think that of the options you listed here, renting through Marriott's Rental Program will most likely be the least advantageous option for Owners.  It used to be that all Weeks were eligible and Marriott paid Owners a flat percentage of however much they charged for a rental.  Now Marriott decides on a case-by-case basis whether they want a Week for the program, and the amount they reimburse an Owner is ridiculously low.

It's practically a guarantee that Owners will do better renting through any of the established private rental sites - especially for the highest-demand/holiday Weeks that you're talking about.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 7, 2014)

In my case I put a 3 BR Platinum Plus Frenchman's Cove Christmas week on Redweek for $4800 a few years ago after Marriott offered me $600 (yeah there's one born every minute).  Stay PC offered me full price.  That was the first time I rented it.  PC has contacted me a couple times since but we were using it ourselves or had already rented it to 
someone else.  Concierge Realty has also rented from me a couple times.  You can't be too greedy, though.  There has to be some play on your price so they can make some money rerenting it.


----------



## hipslo (Nov 11, 2014)

I was contacted by StayPC yesterday about a 2015 mountainside ski week that I have listed for rental on redweek.  We were all set to proceed, but when I told them that my practice is not to disclose my Marriott confirmation number until after I have received payment, they then declined to proceed. 

In the past, this has never been an issue for me.  I even volunteered to do a three way conference call with Marriott to confirm that I have reserved the unit that is listed for rent.  I have occasionally done that over the years when others have requested evidence that I in fact have the reservation that I am seeking to rent, which has allowed me to provide the requested evidence without disclosing my confirmation number.

I have always been concerned that if I disclose my confirmation number prior to receipt of payment, that the renter could modify or cancel the reservation without my consent, which is why I don't release the confirmation number until after I have received payment.

So my question is, how have others handled this, especially with StayPC?  And have I been overly paranoid all these years?  This is the first time I have lost a rental over this issue, and I have been renting my units for the last 6 or 7 years.

Would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2014)

StayPC is 100% reliable - they are very conscientious, and they verify all reservations before they proceed with a rental.  I would not hesitate to send them the original confirmation so they can verify it.

I also would not expect a renter to pay without receiving a confirmation in their name first.

BTW - did you know that you can delete your member number before you forward the confirmation email to them?  Just open the confirm email, click forward, highlight your member number, and delete it - then go ahead and forward it.

Also - it takes a lot more than the member number to make changes in your Acct.  They would have to have your contact info., and the answers to your security questions, to access your acct.


----------



## Docklander (Nov 11, 2014)

hipslo said:


> I was contacted by StayPC yesterday about a 2015 mountainside ski week that I have listed for rental on redweek.  We were all set to proceed, but when I told them that my practice is not to disclose my Marriott confirmation number until after I have received payment, they then declined to proceed.
> 
> In the past, this has never been an issue for me.  I even volunteered to do a three way conference call with Marriott to confirm that I have reserved the unit that is listed for rent.  I have occasionally done that over the years when others have requested evidence that I in fact have the reservation that I am seeking to rent, which has allowed me to provide the requested evidence without disclosing my confirmation number.
> 
> ...



We've rented units to StayPC before and we gave them the confirmation numbers in advance (we always do this as it gives our renters a bit more confidence). We haven't had issues so far (8years) but each person has different risk profiles so what works for one doesn't necessarily work for the other. I don't see why you should do anything you're not comfortable with if your usual policies haven't got in the way of rentals before.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 11, 2014)

I trust STAYPC totally.  It was one of the easiest transactions I've ever had and would certainly give my Res# in order to do business with them again.


----------



## hipslo (Nov 11, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> BTW - did you know that you can delete your member number before you forward the confirmation email to them?  Just open the confirm email, click forward, highlight your member number, and delete it - then go ahead and forward it.
> 
> Also - it takes a lot more than the member number to make changes in your Acct.  They would have to have your contact info., and the answers to your security questions, to access your acct.



I did send them the confirmation email, minus the conf #, but that wasn't sufficient.

I believe a reservation can be cancelled online with just the conf # (not going to get into how one would go about doing that, suffice it to say I have done this myself- to my own reservation, of course).

Based on feedback here, though, I will perhaps reconsider my reluctance to providing conf # in advance, in the future.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't suggest removing the confirmation number - I said you could remove your "owner number."

How can they log into your Acct. without your password?  My guess is that when you log into to your own Marriott Acct. your password automatically populates.

I would not hesitate to give them the entire confirmation - I have done so many times.  They are completely reliable.

*I'm curious - please click on my blue user name and send me a message about how you can cancel a Marriott reservation without the owner's password.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2014)

hipslo said:


> ... I believe a reservation can be cancelled online with just the conf # (not going to get into how one would go about doing that, suffice it to say I have done this myself- to my own reservation, of course). ...





DeniseM said:


> ... *I'm curious - please click on my blue user name and send me a message about how you can cancel a Marriott reservation without the owner's password.



I'm curious, too, especially if it can happen without your password field being auto-populated.  While/if you're explaining it to Denise, would you also consider sending a message to Marriott Rewards - _internet.customer.care~AT~marriott.com_ - if it's a function of your MR account and/or Owner Services - _customer.care~AT~vacationclub.com_ - if it's a function of your my-vacationclub.com account?  I would if I knew how it can be done because it's a pretty significant security breach.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2014)

Update - I just tried canceling a Marriott confirmation - I clicked the "cancel" link on the confirmation, and it did take me to the Marriott webpage, but then I had to log in with a password to proceed.  My guess is that the OP's password automatically populates at that point.

BTW - you can delete that link from your confirmation before you send it to your guest.


----------

